# Need financial assistance with EMT or Paramedic school??



## FlightMedicHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

A new scholarship opportunity has arisen. EMS Success is a new scholarship aimed at providing financial assistance to those wishing to become EMTs, Paramedics, and/or assisting with continuing education. If there is anyone on this forum that is interested in getting more information and/or applying for the scholarship, please visit us at www.emssuccess.org or PM me. *Please be aware that we are not seeking any form of donations from anyone on this forum. *


----------



## FlightMedicHunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Just giving the interested an update:

The deadline to apply for the Fall 2012 semester is fast approaching.  We will not accept any applications past *May 31, 2012* 

Feel free to IM or visit the website if you have any further questions regarding applying for this EMS scholarship....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 28, 2012)

Does this count for medics who are working on a degree program?


----------



## FlightMedicHunter (Feb 28, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Does this count for medics who are working on a degree program?



Yes, it does.  However, for the fall semester we currently have the funding for 2-3 scholarships.  This would most likely equate to 2 EMT awards and 1 for either Advanced or Paramedic.  As we grow so will our ability to assist higher education beyond paramedic.  Thank you for your inquiry


----------



## MedicBrew (Feb 28, 2012)

"Location: The middle of nowhere"

I know exactly where that is!! 

If it’s ok I’ll spread the word up here in green country?


----------



## FlightMedicHunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes yes. I am originally from Florida so being in Oklahoma definitely feels like the middle of nowhere. Lol

Please do spread the word. It wasn't until I moved to OK that I realized that there is such a tremendous lack of funding and resources for rural EMS in America. Rural areas are one of the areas we hope to focus on...i.e. 'Green country'


----------



## MedicBrew (Feb 28, 2012)

FlightMedicHunter said:


> Yes yes. I am originally from Florida so being in Oklahoma definitely feels like the middle of nowhere. Lol




I can see why if you left Florida for here. It's WAY to flat out there, go a little west of you and its downright depressing! Don't care for the red dirt either, just don't seem normal to me.


----------



## cynikalkat (Apr 18, 2012)

*hmm*

this is for anywhere in the US? I skimmed the eligibility req's b/c I'm looking for a friend.


----------



## FlightMedicHunter (Apr 18, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> this is for anywhere in the US? I skimmed the eligibility req's b/c I'm looking for a friend.



Absolutely!!  We will accept applications and award funds to applicants from anywhere in the US.


----------



## cynikalkat (Apr 18, 2012)

FlightMedicHunter said:


> Absolutely!!  We will accept applications and award funds to applicants from anywhere in the US.




good to know, thanks


----------



## Platinumjj (Jun 11, 2015)

Our company announced its inaugural Emergency Medical Services (EMS) Scholarships Program this year. It consists of 2 scholarships of $1000 each. Email me for full application. Deadline for 2015 is 7/17/15 by 5pm.



Respectfully,

Jeremy


Respectfully,

Jeremy

Jeremy M. Johnson

Director of Marketing

Platinum Educational Group

(616) 818-7877 / jeremy@platinumed.com


----------



## James JS (Jun 12, 2016)

I wonder if this is still available.  Any ideas?  I'm from a semi-rural area back home and Oklahoma City is huge to me.  Overpasses are still new.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 13, 2016)

James JS said:


> I wonder if this is still available.  Any ideas?  I'm from a semi-rural area back home and Oklahoma City is huge to me.  Overpasses are still new.


From time to time.  It's best to contact them.  Jems does the same thing.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

